

No more keeping your mouth shut at meetings - adibchoudhury
http://sba.thehartford.com/business-management/a-new-meeting-platform-aims-to-help-introverts-get-their-ideas-heard

======
devhead
ahh, the hartford... where opening your mouth might get you punched.

